# Free Amateur Artist Available



## Lola (Sep 6, 2010)

Examples:

http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr80/orangewhitefish/characterexample.jpg (line art)

http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr80/orangewhitefish/skuth.jpg (super sketchy)

http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr80/orangewhitefish/coyote.jpg (Paint-y)

http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr80/orangewhitefish/this.jpg (Sketchy, flat color)

http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr80/orangewhitefish/Characterdesign1.jpg (Full color, shading)

(Just a note, some of those pictures are rather old, the 2nd, 4th and 5th are from around a year ago.)

Just trying to get out there into the whole comics thing. I know I'm not the best artist, but hopefully I'm not the worst.  

Guidelines:

1. I am not 18 years old yet. I will not draw porn for you.

2. If the script has something along the lines of "NYAA KAWAII NANI DESU KA NEEEEE ~~?" in it, I will flat out turn you down.

3. If you have some odd or uncommon things you want me to draw (such as weapons from a certain area and time period, specific models of cars, a type of architecture, etc) SEND ME A REFERENCE. 

4. Be specific when describing characters/clothing and other types of things. If I get it wrong the first time, mention it to me and I WILL do it over again as many times as needed until you are satisfied. 

5. Be patient at the beginning, I am an amateur. I am losing my webcomics virginity. BE GENTLE WITH ME. DD:

6. I may give you a suggestion or two, but I won't be pushy. This is your story and your characters, and I will respect what you've written, as you should respect me and my input. 

7. Do not be vague. This is irritating and it's hard to work with.

8. You are in charge of where and when the comics are posted. 

9. I will need extra time to discuss the ins and outs of the comic with you before we start posting.

10. If you want me to draw incredibly complex, detailed things, it WILL take longer for me to finish.

11. As I stated in the title: I work free of charge, no need to worry.

Hopefully these demands are not too much for any of you. Please provide a summary of your comic below and send me a few sample pages via PM if you so desire.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmm perhaps you should post this in The Art Exchange as well? You might get a few more bites there.


----------



## Lola (Sep 6, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Hmm perhaps you should post this in The Art Exchange as well? You might get a few more bites there.


 
Really? But I see lots of ads for writers here . . . *shrug*.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel kinda bad for sending you there now. I clearly forgot how people see "free art", never read the actual post, and just post their refs and say DRAW ME. Perhaps you will fare better at a more webcomics-centric forum, such as Smackjeeves or Drunkduck. Smackjeeve's collab forum seems fairly active, I think you would have better luck looking for a collab partner there.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope you don't mine praise...but your good, I mean really good artist.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you ever worked in a comic prior to this post of yours?


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow your drawlings are great! I can only draw stick figures.


----------

